# Back from Double Hernia Surgery and then some (pic)



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

A few around here know I as in a really nasty motorcycle accident back in 98. Well about a year ago a had some small henia's develop in my upper and lower abdomen. So I went in on Monday 2/13. Initially the surgery was to be done through small scopes. When the Dr. got inside there was far to much scar tissue and had to open me up. Come to find out the hernia;s were pretty bad and there was other infected scar tissue in my abdomen. WELL.....so much for no more scars. After the Dr removed all the infected tissue he said a tummy tuck was needed to made my midsection look some what normal. Recovery is a MOTHA.....here is a pic of what the incision looks like.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

yikes man....thats looks a little painful. i myself had a hernia surgery a few years back. i felt fine until the pain medication they gave me before i left wore off. then i was so sore i could hardly move. anyway heres to a quick recovery


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

OUCH! That really hurts just lookin' at it. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Cool! Complete with drains it looks like. Hey, you can have fun with them scars. I had a chest tube on each side which left a scar that looks like a bullet entry wound. I tell some people that I was shot in Nam. They never stop to think that I would have been a kid and young teenager during that time. May as well have fun with it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks good. :smt023 

You want us to tell you some jokes? :smt033


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

they got the pain meds covered THANK GOD! I'm in OXYCOTIN Heaven.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, the Oxy heaven. I had those last time. Works good, but I was hoping to see things likespiders coming out of walls et. I guess it wasn't LSD.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

No spiders yet just alot of sleeping. They knock me out.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That they do. Happy dreams. I'll be in your shoes tomarow.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Get well soon... 


W


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I got 2 of the 3 drains removed today as well as all of my staples. Got another appt on monday. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Uno take it easy this weekend. NASCAR is running out in California this weekend that should be a good one. Get well soon.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Those drains are just lovely. Glad things are going good for ya. The recovery sucks but once you get there and look back on what you were dealing with before then it's a good thing.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh yes i WILL BE WATCHING THE RACE Baldy.

Glad you still have your foot STUD MUFFIN LOL!! I have an old prosthetic foot for sale if you ever need one


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> Oh yes i WILL BE WATCHING THE RACE Baldy.
> 
> Glad you still have your foot STUD MUFFIN LOL!! I have an old prosthetic foot for sale if you ever need one


Hopefully I will not need it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> I have an old prosthetic foot for sale if you ever need one


Right or left?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OUCH! :smt107 :smt107 :smt107

Good luck!


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Oh, the Oxy heaven. I had those last time. Works good, but I was hoping to see things likespiders coming out of walls et. I guess it wasn't LSD.


I never have seen aything like that on Vicadin, Percoset, etc, but back around Oct 79, I got this bronchitis and couldn't stop coughing. After a couple of days of my eyes turning cherry red, and my head feeling like it was going to explode, I went to the doctor, and he gave me a script for a cough medicine called "Hycomine HC". There was Heroin and Codine in it. That put the cough to sleep and let me sleep too, but it had some great side effects from the non opiates in it.

About a half hour after I took the first dose, my cough had stopped, and I was eating my dinner I had picked up on the way home from the doctors. My Lab Joe walked up and I looked at him and it looked like his muzzle was about 6 feet long, and his eyes were little tiny brown spots at the other end. Whoh! I got up to pee, and looked down at my normally big feet, and the looked like they were about a tenth of their normal size. After I went to the bathroom, I went to sleep for about 8 hours and woke up and started watching the 79 world series. Of course, I took the medicine again, and I started seeing the distortions again, and also blue and red lines like worms moving on the walls of the room. :smt082 I looked at my light next to my bed, and there were some sort of rainbowed laser beams coming out of it, like a japanese flag. I sat and watched them for a while, but after a while, the light bothered my eyes so I closed them, and it felt like I was falling down an elevator shaft!  I figured out how to kind of "control" the intensity of it by closing my eyes slightly more tightly, after a while and just sat there "falling" for an hour or so before I fell asleep from the opiate stuff in the medicine. It was a very weird thing, it felt like you were falling, then it would turn into an entirely different thing after a long while, something truly bizzare, and great, and embarrassing, if you get my drift . Let's just say that if this side effect were widespread, it would have made the stuff like gold on the street. People would have fought over it. Fantastic. :smt1099

My mom would call me and she got all worried, because I was obviously not quite "right", but I was having a hell of a good time tripping on the stuff. After about 5 days, I went back to work, but not before I refilled the stuff. You got a big bottle of it for like $7. I enjoyed that bottle for about a year, going on little "vacations" once every couple of weeks.

Sadly, when I got the same stuff a few years later for the same thing, they had changed it, and no more "trips", no more falling, it just made you sleepy. Damn them all to hell for doing that!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I called the doc to change my prescription from Oxycodone to something else. Sometimes drugs work on me different than others and these have kept me up all night and have made me feel weird. I’ve not taken for a couple days because of it and am just dealing with the pain. I slept good last night since I didn’t take them. They acted just the opposite seven months ago. Weird.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I can relate to that....vicodin keeps me up all night. It make me jittery too.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well the new one still keeps me up but it doesn't make me fell weird like the other. I won't take it past six pm so I can sleep.


----------

